# Ducksouth login issues



## denduke

Seems like everyone is loosing login ability. Maybe some who are also here can pass messages on until they figure it out or it totally dies. If you loose your login most devices will eventually be denied looks like. Good luck to everybody trying to fix it. I can't login on any device or anybody else's devices. You can view but no posting/ function are inableable. (New word?)


----------



## gascrewgunn

BEEN LIKE THAT FOR AWHILE...


----------



## cupnglide

I tried to post and got a SQL error. It may be time for a database overhaul.


----------



## booger

Just checking in this evening, it went from bad to worse.

I wish I knew how to help.


----------



## GulfCoast

Its over my pay grade.


----------



## Chicken

she gone i guess we are going to be here for a while


----------



## Foxwood

it's aliiiiiiivvvveeeeee


----------



## arkansaw

Down again??


----------



## MSDuckmen

Up Down back and forth. But still ticking.


----------

